# Which opera is this



## Langtofte (Apr 25, 2015)

In the BBC Messiah Series 2 a brief piece of opera is played. Can anyone please help identify its origin?

It starts at 51.50 and lasts for about 45 seconds.






Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

It is identified on YouTube as "Lascio ch'io pianga," an aria from Handel's _Rinaldo,_ and I can confirm that is correct. I cannot tell you who is singing, however.

Best Regards, 

George


----------

